# Orlando @ Boston



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic look to win 2 of 3 on this mini road trip coming off the win against Minnesota.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill looking really good so far after the rest. Great start for the Magic.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i see coach Hill continues with the Tony Battie love affair, strange.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

rainman said:


> i see coach Hill continues with the Tony Battie love affair, strange.


 At least he picked up a couple quick fouls, Darko's in and has already had a couple nice defensive plays.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> At least he picked up a couple quick fouls, Darko's in and has already had a couple nice defensive plays.



and if you are going to start the guy(Battie) let him go out and get a quick foul or two and get out of there, not worried about who starts necessarily but he should be getting small minutes compared to the other guy.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Man Telfair is electrifying. What a move to the hoop and finish right there.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jameer Nelson is very, very good.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We're really starting to come on ... after slow starts, Dwight and Jameer are really starting to take off with great complementary play from Hill, Ariza, and Darko. Dwight with a quiet 17 pts, 15 rebs, 4 asts, and 3 blocks.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Little too close for my comfort, but glad to get a win.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Once again, I can't understand why Darko played just 19 minutes...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Babir said:


> Once again, I can't understand why Darko played just 19 minutes...


I don't really understand it either... at one point in the 2nd half Darko was playing well, the only one at the time, but Boston was making a run so Hill took Darko out and put Howard in. I don't know why he didn't leave Darko in and sub in Howard. 

But Darko's play is starting to pick up... We need to stop forgetting the big guys. Dwight and Darko are making something happen consistently when getting the ball down low. Darko made some real nice moves on the post tonight.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

This is how I feel about the Magic....I think they have a Playoff type team, a balance of youth, Veterans, they have Rebounders, they have penetrators, they have some speed, and they have some good ballhandlers as well.

But I think it all starts at ball movement, because if they can move the ball, they have some solid midrange and outside shooters.

And even if you miss, you still have Dwight , and hopefully Brian Hill decides to start Darko soon.

And man Jameer Nelson is gonna be an All Star one day, dude is a STUD.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

JNice said:


> I don't really understand it either... at one point in the 2nd half Darko was playing well, the only one at the time, but Boston was making a run so Hill took Darko out and put Howard in. I don't know why he didn't leave Darko in and sub in Howard.
> 
> But Darko's play is starting to pick up... We need to stop forgetting the big guys. Dwight and Darko are making something happen consistently when getting the ball down low. Darko made some real nice moves on the post tonight.


Yeah, Darko has nice footwork and he has nice touch.

But the difference between Darko putting up 8 Points and 5 Boards (Besides getting the minutes), is him knowing he CAN do it. The NBA is 70% Mental IMO.


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

boston hasnt shown much hope at all in this season orlando should win this game


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

WaterlooVikings said:


> boston hasnt shown much hope at all in this season orlando should win this game


We did.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

boston is one of the poorest teams in the league this season


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I think if you are in the Celtic's postion, it's time to trade Pierce. He can't carry this team anymore, and the youth movement is coming on strong. Pick up some young talent, and your lottery pick, and try to rebuild. 
But I'm just glad we pulled this one out yesterday, although some streches had me biting my nails.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I think if you're Boston perhaps Jefferson wasn't the right guy to back as your franchise player. Remember Dwight and Al's rookie years, when Boston fans would compare the two? They've gone in slightly different directions since then. If I'm Boston I re-think Jefferson as the future of my franchise, if it hasn't happened already. He might still pan out, but he has a long way to go and obviously didn't deal too well with the labels and superlatives.

As for Orlando, we're doing well. 5-3 thus far, I'm happy with that. I'd like to see the coaching improve and us to keep TOs low though. All in all it's been a decent start, considering we haven't looked as impressive as at the end of last year.

As long as Miami continues to falter, and Shaq continues to sit out/play badly we should be in the running for division champs.


----------

